# Third times the charm



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Last year I made a hat and mittens for myself (finally). An older lady at church saw them and bought them right off my hands .. haha. So, this year, my daughter wanted a hat and mittens .. I was working on them at choir practice and she saw them and said how much she loved hers and would love to have a set for her daughter for Christmas .. again bought them before I could get out the door. So I just finished my daughters and now mine are next .. again .. Here is the set I made my daughter.(This pic doesn't have the ties on it).


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

love them!


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

I can see why everyone gets them from you! They are fantastic mitts and hat.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Wonderful set.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful hat and mittens!


----------



## HollyA (Apr 11, 2013)

Look super warm.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

HollyA said:


> Look super warm.


They "are" super warm .. I love the "Zitron Nimbus" yarn. The white parts are made with "Wooly Bully" yarn. I'm doing mine in a gray and white color!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Those are awesome! Beautiful!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I can see why you are not able to keep them for long. Where did you find this pattern? Are they difficult to make? Do you make any to sell?


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow, I can see why they were so popular! Excellent work? Is there a pattern?


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> They "are" super warm .. I love the "Zitron Nimbus" yarn. The white parts are made with "Wooly Bully" yarn. I'm doing mine in a gray and white color!


Fabulous! I was wonder what the white parts were. Appreciate the info.


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Love the set!

Yes, where did you get the pattern?


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful. No wonder she wanted them.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

I love the look of these!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I would buy them they are so pretty. I would wrap them and hide them lol lol lol .


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Lovely...nice colors and nice work! They look so warm and cozy.
:thumbup:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow! that is great....


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh, I'd like to have a set for myself too. Can you link to the pattern?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful set, no wonder they sell quickly.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

fibermcgivver said:


> Wow, I can see why they were so popular! Excellent work? Is there a pattern?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Love them &#128158;


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

lovely hat and mitts


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely set! :thumbup:


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

What a great set! Beautiful! No wonder they were bought so quickly.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Great looking set. No wonder everyone wants one


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

They are beautiful and look soooooooo warm!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Really great! Are they two separate yarns, or a worsted and a fluffy?


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

These are really nice- no wonder she wanted them!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Lovely!
Can you share the pattern(s)?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Guess you need to stay away from the person who keeps buying them if you want a set for yourself!!! They are really nice.


----------



## Jeya (Aug 14, 2012)

Totally agree. I would also like a set! They are so warm looking too.


----------



## goodweh (Dec 4, 2011)

where could we find the pattern to make them please


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

They are really lovely, so professional!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Great set!! I'm also interested in the pattern. It would be great for my Michigan and Iowa kids.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Wonderful


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Those are great, I love them!!


----------



## Bluelake (Mar 7, 2012)

Would love the pattern


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Different, love your color choice.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Extraordinary. Beautiful work!!!


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Extraordinary. Beautiful work!!!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Love the combination of yarns and colors.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great set, Can I be adopted by you?


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful knitting. You made a lovely set. Love these . Is the pattern available? It gets cold here in Virginia


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful set.Love the colour yarn.Your work is so lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, they are wonderful!


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Would love the pattern also


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice job - I love the way they look!!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are wonderful, I can see why everyone wants them.

Can you direct us to the pattern?


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice. 

Robin


----------



## keldebtar (Apr 4, 2014)

Lovely set!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Love them :thumbup:


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Great set. Live the color. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful, can you please, please post the pattern. Thanks


----------



## Kidwejn (Jun 16, 2014)

I would love to have the pattern. They are beautiful!


----------



## k-9shines (Jan 6, 2014)

Beautiful, love them. I too would love to have the pattern. Would you mind letting us know where we could find it?


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Would love a set also...beautiful.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Wonderful Job!!


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> Last year I made a hat and mittens for myself (finally). An older lady at church saw them and bought them right off my hands .. haha. So, this year, my daughter wanted a hat and mittens .. I was working on them at choir practice and she saw them and said how much she loved hers and would love to have a set for her daughter for Christmas .. again bought them before I could get out the door. So I just finished my daughters and now mine are next .. again .. Here is the set I made my daughter.(This pic doesn't have the ties on it).


Love, love, love them. Where can one find the pattern?


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

How cute!! Love them. Pattern maybe??? Can see they would make lovely gifts and wouldn't mind having a set for myself  Thanks for sharing...


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

They are the BEST hat and mitts I have ever seen!


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

How pretty . You do excellent work . I can see why somebody would want them . You may never get a pair for yourself !!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I too would love to get the pattern. Wonderful set you made.


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Love both the hat and mitts! Could you share the pattern information? Is it published, if so, could you say by whom and where it might be purchased? I would love to try this too.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

No wonder - they are beautiful and look so warm and cozy ;-)


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> Last year I made a hat and mittens for myself (finally). An older lady at church saw them and bought them right off my hands .. haha. So, this year, my daughter wanted a hat and mittens .. I was working on them at choir practice and she saw them and said how much she loved hers and would love to have a set for her daughter for Christmas .. again bought them before I could get out the door. So I just finished my daughters and now mine are next .. again .. Here is the set I made my daughter.(This pic doesn't have the ties on it).


Is there a pattern ? Could you please direct us to the source, it seems that I am not the only one who wants to be a copycat.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Granny8 said:


> How cute!! Love them. Pattern maybe??? Can see they would make lovely gifts and wouldn't mind having a set for myself  Thanks for sharing...


OMG .. I'm so sorry .. I thought I included the pattern link/name in the original post. Here is a picture of the front of the pattern .. I hope you can find it! I'm also putting it in the original post. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.

My local yarn shop sells this pattern so you should be able to find it.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/CiDHanscom/CiDHanscomDesigns.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=44130

Pattern from Jimmie Beans Wool $9.50 they have only 3 left.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/CiDHanscom/CiDHanscomDesigns.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=44130
> 
> Pattern from Jimmie Beans Wool $9.50 they have only 3 left.


Thanks .. I didn't have time to look it up. Most local yarn shops can get the pattern for you also!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Spectacular!!!


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

Those are beautiful. Btw, I'm originally from Troy. Moved to arizona a long time ago. Hope your fall is beautiful. Miss the fall in Michigan!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Wonderful, where did you find the pattern


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I can see why everyone is "stealing" your gorgeous work. They are wonderfully done. What product do you use?


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, I see why they sold so quickly! Very nice!


----------



## Charli Payne (Mar 20, 2014)

Hope you get to keep them, or if you sell you get enough money for all your hard work.
charli of NC


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

They are fantastic!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful work


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow, your hat and mitten certainly are a big hit here on the forum. very novel pattern. 

Glad you got to post the link for folks to use to get the pattern. sounds like it will be appreciated very much. 

keep on posting - we love to see each others creative ideas. 

hugs
marge


----------



## jan the gran (Dec 3, 2012)

lovely


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

And who makes "Wooley Bully yarn? They are really unique and very attractive and cozy looking. Joan 8060


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

I scurried to Jimmy Beans after seeing this and bought the last pattern in stock! JBs does not have the 2 yarns mentioned. Found some of the Zitron Nimbus on eBay, but have not been able to find the Wooly Bully yet. Has anyone else had any luck?
Thank you for posting pics of your beautiful set. Have been looking for a hat pattern with a brim like this for a while. The mittens are a bonus!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

WoolieBullie Yarn is also available at BJW

http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/HiKoo/WoolieBullie.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=43303


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Just bought the book on Ebay for $3.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh my! These are awesome! I would love to see the others you make! Just beautiful! And soooo yummy looking!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow! Very, very nicely done. Love them. No wonder everyone wants them.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Just adorable.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

elcue said:


> I scurried to Jimmy Beans after seeing this and bought the last pattern in stock! JBs does not have the 2 yarns mentioned. Found some of the Zitron Nimbus on eBay, but have not been able to find the Wooly Bully yet. Has anyone else had any luck?
> Thank you for posting pics of your beautiful set. Have been looking for a hat pattern with a brim like this for a while. The mittens are a bonus!


http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/HiKoo/WoolieBullie.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=43303

you can also check Ravelry. PM me if you need any more help with finding it.


----------



## springdh (Feb 26, 2012)

Gorgeous!!! How did you do that?
:thumbup: :thumbup:
PS Just read your link. Very Creative - the set is lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

If anyone is having a hard time finding the pattern or the woolie bullie and zitron nimbus, you can usually get your LYS to order it for you. If you still need any help, PM me and I can give you the information where I bought mine. They do shipping.

The shop where I bought mine has the Woolie Bullie in the Cream color along with a Black and a Rosey/reddish/pinkish color.


----------



## elida russell (May 7, 2011)

The hat and mittens are great. So, come on, cough up the pattern, please, please, please.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll bet they feel so soft and warm.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It's no wonder how they sold right off your hands. They are wonderful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

No wonder everyone wants them, they are gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

elida russell said:


> The hat and mittens are great. So, come on, cough up the pattern, please, please, please.


Already posted the pattern .. look back a couple pages


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

What a great way to sell your items! Wear them or work on them and then sell them to someone who admires them. Such a great feeling of accomplishment. Good for you, but I guess not so good if your hands are cold because you don't have mittens.  love your pattern and the knitting is wonderfully done. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful and warm looking. Your eye for style is wonderful and the knitting perfect. I love looking at the hats and mittens that are posted but since i live in So.Calif. they are only to be admired and not something that is generally worn. Thanks for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/HiKoo/WoolieBullie.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=43303
> 
> you can also check Ravelry. PM me if you need any more help with finding it.


Thank you so much. I was spelling Wollie Bullie wrong (duh!). I found it. The Nimbus seems to be discontinued, as am finding limted colors & quantities, but I can work around that, I think.
Thanks again for your help


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

beautiful work


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I love those. Where did you get the pattern? Are you able to share?


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

Gorgeous! I can see why they were bought hot off the needles. Is this your own pattern? :thumbup:


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

They are really really nice - just love them. I would also like to know where you got the pattern?


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just ordered the pattern.... they are back ordered at the moment...


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

No wonder she wants them!!!!!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ordered the pattern but is backordered at the moment


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

Would you share the information on where you ordered the pattern from?


----------



## CDem (May 20, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Are they easy to do?


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are goreous


----------



## Marilyn Gross (Mar 6, 2011)

Those are lovely. Would love to have the pattern.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

did you use circs or dnp's?


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

MarjoryO said:


> Would you share the information on where you ordered the pattern from?


If you would read through the thread, she has shared it more than once I believe


----------



## Mwoodard (Oct 29, 2011)

Where can I find the pattern


----------



## Leigh09 (Feb 14, 2014)

Really great work


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

i loved them as well and would like to make them for my grand daughter who is at Gauledette in DC. She is already cold so in December when she comes here I would like to give her these. Thank you so much, please tell us where to find the pattern. I have never made a hat but I can try. I finished the fingerless mittens and sent them to her she loved them and they fit well. Thanks to everyone. YasminaB


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Very professional.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

elcue said:


> Thank you so much. I was spelling Wollie Bullie wrong (duh!). I found it. The Nimbus seems to be discontinued, as am finding limted colors & quantities, but I can work around that, I think.
> Thanks again for your help


I don't think it is discontinued .. my LYS orders it in all the time .. as a matter of fact she just got in a new shipment. Let me know if you want their information .. they will ship to you.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh, the pattern information has been posted at least 4 times and people are still asking. LOL


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Toasty warm mittens my favourite kind. They're beautiful


----------



## Djavan (Sep 6, 2014)

Will you be able to share the pattern? Would love to try making these.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Warm and fashionable too..no wonder you were mugged on the way out of the church lol xo WS


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

No wonder she bought them right off your head and hands. They are beautiful!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Your set is gorgeous! I do want to wish you the best of luck at keeping a set for yourself. Can you share the source for the pattern and what company makes the Wooly Bully yarn? That is a pattern I would really like to try. Thank you for sharing your beautiful creations.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

JillF said:


> Oh my gosh, the pattern information has been posted at least 4 times and people are still asking. LOL


I apologize for adding my name to the list of people asking for the pattern. Now going through all of the posts. Thank you for the info on ordering the Wollie Bullievfrom your yarn shop also.


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

JillF said:


> Oh my gosh, the pattern information has been posted at least 4 times and people are still asking. LOL


I agree. I think that people have just "tuned in" and haven't read the previous posts.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Great set! I love the design and yarn you used.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great hat and mitts... love the color!!!!


----------



## Maxilolo (May 4, 2011)

One can see why they are such a hot item.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/CiDHanscom/CiDHanscomDesigns.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=44130
> 
> Pattern from Jimmie Beans Wool $9.50 they have only 3 left.


...and then there were none


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

ChristmasTree said:


> ...and then there were none


Please try your local yarn shops .. if they don't have it they can probably order it for you.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

PM me if you can't find the pattern. My LYS has a bunch of them.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

I love them! They are beautiful.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

So cute.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Now that is a pattern I will buy. So gorgeous.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful hat and mittens; no wonder she bought them!


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

If you decide to make them to sell, could you post them in the classified section. They are really nice and toasty looking.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Busy girl said:


> I can see why everyone gets them from you! They are fantastic mitts and hat.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks nice and cozy! I'll take the next set!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

dragonswing said:


> Looks nice and cozy! I'll take the next set!


me too! hahaha


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

They look lovely, I would buy them in a heartbeat


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

These are so beautiful. Will check out my LYS tomorrow!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Love them!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful work, no wonder people purchase them hot off the needles


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Congratulations on your sales! 
Your hat and mittens are very nice.
What "fur" yarn Did you use for the trim? It looks really good.


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

This is a gorgeous set. Sooo.nice


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Well it certainly is easy to see why the lady at church loved your hat and mittens so much! They are just fabulous! I would want to buy them as well! GREAT JOB!


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

m2hvnfn-You are such a sweet lady to allow people to buy both your and Aime's gloves and hats right off you! Glad to see you are nearly finished replacing them! Beautiful, soft and warm looking!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

m2hvnfn said:


> OMG .. I'm so sorry .. I thought I included the pattern link/name in the original post. Here is a picture of the front of the pattern .. I hope you can find it! I'm also putting it in the original post. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.
> 
> My local yarn shop sells this pattern so you should be able to find it.


As I live in England I doubt very much if we have the pattern here. Betty.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

These are just SO CUTE!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Look so nice and warm! I'd like a pair too.


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

I love your choice in yarn colors and great pattern choice.


----------



## llc (Oct 17, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

ChristmasTree said:


> ...and then there were none


I just got one off Paradise Fibers web site http://www.paradisefibers.com/wooliebullie-hats-mitts-pattern.html

There's 2 left. If you sign up for the email notices you'll get $2 off.


----------



## wadeallie (Feb 1, 2011)

I just ordered one also from Paradise Fibers!!
Thanx Stella!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

wadeallie said:


> I just ordered one also from Paradise Fibers!!
> Thanx Stella!!


Of course :thumbup: We fiber addicts have to stick together.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

StellasKnits said:


> I just got one off Paradise Fibers web site http://www.paradisefibers.com/wooliebullie-hats-mitts-pattern.html
> 
> There's 2 left. If you sign up for the email notices you'll get $2 off.


Thank you so much. I've been looking all over and couldn't find the pattern.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I too love them and can see why you can't keep them for yourself.


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

I absolutely love these. You do beautiful work! I too ordered the pattern and I am waiting for the back order to be filled. Thank you for posting!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Me Too!!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

I can see why you sell them when people see them, they are beautiful


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

No more patterns! I guess tomorrow I'll call some LYSs. I may end up ordering and waiting until they get more in. We don't get a lot of cold in the winter, but those are just so cute!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Guess I'm just out of luck no LYS here only Walmart. But I can dream.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love them! Would love a pair for myself.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

Your work is gorgeous. Where did you find the pattern or is it something you made up yourself? I love the set!!!!!!!!!! Please note: don't knit anything at choir practice or church that you want to keep. I would have done the same thing and bought them before you could get out the door or hit a high C, whichever came first.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Look back on page 11. I posted a link where you can find it.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful work. Thank you


----------



## elsie lacey (Dec 31, 2012)

Absolutely lovely! My granddaughter would love such a set. Do you have patterns or instructions? Please post website or book. Thanks in advance.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

elsie lacey said:


> Absolutely lovely! My granddaughter would love such a set. Do you have patterns or instructions? Please post website or book. Thanks in advance.


It's on page 11


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> It's on page 11


Thanks StellasKnits .. it's posted on pages 5, 6 and 11. Or I offered to give my LYS information by PM if you can't find it.

I didn't realize how much interest this was going to stir up! My goodness. Thank you so much everyone for the lovely comments. I hope all of you get a chance to make them!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Well there ya go!  What a ruckus you created with your fabulous mittens! It's definitely one of those must have patterns. Congrats!


----------



## wadeallie (Feb 1, 2011)

I phoned my LYS and they rudely claimed they did not carry that designers patterns. Then I got, "Sorry. Can't help", no offers to order or anything.
That is why I do not shop there often!


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful! Colors are great!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

wadeallie said:


> I phoned my LYS and they rudely claimed they did not carry that designers patterns. Then I got, "Sorry. Can't help", no offers to order or anything.
> That is why I do not shop there often!


I pm'd you


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> They "are" super warm .. I love the "Zitron Nimbus" yarn. The white parts are made with "Wooly Bully" yarn. I'm doing mine in a gray and white color!


Thank you for all the wonderful comments!! So many of you have asked about the yarns I used. Here are a couple pictures of the yarn and labels.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

those are beautiful, could you please tell me where you got the pattern. thank you


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Just wanted to let everyone know that my LYS has more copies of the pattern back in stock and lots of yarn to go with it. Again, if interested, PM me and I will send you their information.

Happy knitting! Please post pictures!


----------



## wadeallie (Feb 1, 2011)

AND...This LYS is super fast with getting the orders out. I phoned them and had the pattern in a couple of days!!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

wadeallie said:


> AND...This LYS is super fast with getting the orders out. I phoned them and had the pattern in a couple of days!!


They have always been my favorite. I've recently moved away from their area and still find time to make the trip to the shop. Love them!

Glad you got your order!


----------



## wadeallie (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing them, Tina!! Like I posted before, I hate having to go into our LYS. Very rude!!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

wadeallie said:


> Thanks for sharing them, Tina!! Like I posted before, I hate having to go into our LYS. Very rude!!


You are welcome!! Sorry you have a bad experience with your LYS .. I went to one in the area I live in now and they were the rudest people I ever met .. I just wasn't in their little "clique", so they didn't really want to help me. It's a shame. But you are all set now and if you ever can't find anything be sure to call them .. they are wonderful!


----------



## wadeallie (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh I will!!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

wadeallie said:


> AND...This LYS is super fast with getting the orders out. I phoned them and had the pattern in a couple of days!!


I too loved dealing with this shop. I got my pattern and the Wooliebullie yarn from them and will definitely be contacting them again. Really great service!


----------



## _Ariadne_ (Jan 7, 2014)

They are beautiful and I bet they will be nice and warm in winter.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Some asked for a picture with the ties and pompoms .. here are a couple for you ...


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

I absolutely love this set!!! I am starting mine this evening. Thank you for the help that you have given all of us! You have been very generous with your knowledge!&#128512;


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very nice. Love that yarn. They look so cozy and warm.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Kajacee said:


> I absolutely love this set!!! I am starting mine this evening. Thank you for the help that you have given all of us! You have been very generous with your knowledge!😀


I finally did a hat for me ... woohoo!! Well, hopefully no one will see it and want this one too .. This one's mine! Now to start my mittens .. and they are also MINE!!


----------



## wadeallie (Feb 1, 2011)

Great job!! and....ALL for you! Woo-Hoo!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

wadeallie said:


> Great job!! and....ALL for you! Woo-Hoo!


Thanks .. after what happened with the first 2 sets, I thought I was going to be cold again this winter. I am starting my mittens tonight .. then another full set in purple and cream for my daughter ... good thing they are fun and easy to do .. I usually never make multiples because I get too bored .. but these are an awesome pattern!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

It looks great in a solid color too! I am glad you finally have one for yourself! I hope mine turn out half as nice as yours. Thanks for the inspiration&#128512;


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

h2mfbfn- Beautiful, Warm and comfy items. Love the colors. Thanks for sharing! : )


----------

